# Is it safe to give webdesigner all of my artwork files?



## Greatness07 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello everyone. Is it safe to give my webdesigner all of my artwork or design files or is it best do put the designs in the section myself?


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I think you're safe as long as you're not giving him/her your original high res/vector files.


----------



## Greatness07 (Apr 27, 2006)

How should I send the files. All my files are saved in Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## narz (Jul 13, 2006)

give the web designer something clear enuf for web but not 'high res' enuf to reproduce in print 

eg: jpg or gif and limit it to 600*600 pixels. Most web pictures dont need to be any bigger. 

btw adobe ilustrator files are vector files so never ever give vector files out cos they are resolution independed. (ie even if u give out a small vector image, they can still blow up vector images without loss in clarity)


----------



## Greatness07 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you very much. I understand know.


----------



## Greatness07 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry wrong word. I understand now.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You should be dealing with a company that you trust enough, that they are not going steal your designs. I wouldnt worry about this.


----------

